# loud thumping noise inside airhandler



## Koby Barnaba (Jul 17, 2010)

What is a periodic loud thumping noise coming from the air handler during the air coindioning phase?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

AWOL cat in the blower wheel. LOL. :laughing: You need to check inside the fan compartment and look into the fan to see if a piece of insulation or debris got in there and makes it off balance. The blower wheel could also be loose or damaged.:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yuri said:


> AWOL cat in the blower wheel.


Or the last guy that worked on it still trying to find his way out?

DM


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Or too much clothing in the dryer sitting next to the air handler. :laughing:

Could be the blower wheel is loose on the motor shaft. or the wheel could be out of balance.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Koby Barnaba said:


> What is a periodic loud thumping noise coming from the air handler during the air coindioning phase?


while not quite a thump but sheetmetal "pops" or bangs sometimes. Large panels do an oilcan action when pressurized and then when the pressure stops sometimes.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Or the last guy that worked on it still trying to find his way out?
> 
> DM


:laughing:

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahah..~PLOP~...oops...laughed so hard my head fell off!

Good one DM.
:laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Or the last guy that worked on it still trying to find his way out?
> 
> DM




It's Jack Bauer.


EVERYBODY GET DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> AWOL cat in the blower wheel. LOL. :laughing: You need to check inside the fan compartment and look into the fan to see if a piece of insulation or debris got in there and makes it off balance. The blower wheel could also be loose or damaged.:thumbsup:


 Yuri is most definitely correct.

If I may expand on what he has already stated: All it takes is for a small piece of paper to be stuck either in side the blower wheel or the outer surface of the wheel.

It could cause an intermittent knocking of the blower. Or it could become stuck in the wheel and make a continous noise.:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahah..~PLOP~...oops...laughed so hard my head fell off!
> 
> ...


I KNEW that was you! How did you finally get out?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I gotta go with nap on this one, a periodic thump says sheetmetal expanding/contracting to me. Debris or offset blower would be more or less continuous, right?

DM


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> I KNEW that was you! How did you finally get out?
> 
> DM


i went on a starvation diet and snaked my way out a cold air register:whistling2: 

Smarty pants lol


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> I gotta go with nap on this one, a periodic thump says sheetmetal expanding/contracting to me. Debris or offset blower would be more or less continuous, right?
> 
> DM


 I would agree with the possibility but the OP described a "THUMP" not a "BANG" which is how I am used to hearing sheet metal expansion and contraction.

Last year I almost needlessly changed an inducer cause of an intermittent thumping.

But I wasn't 100% positive so I killed the power and pulled the inducer and put the stat to "fan on". The thump kept coming and going.

It turned out to be a cellophane cigerette package stuck to the outer surface of the blower wheel.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

So, of course, you apologized for forgetting to clean up the last time and did not charge him, right? hehehehe

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> So, of course, you apologized for forgetting to clean up the last time and did not charge him, right? hehehehe
> 
> DM


Hell, he charged him extra. He did clean out the ducts after all.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ROFLMAO!

too funny....

DM


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

nap said:


> Hell, he charged him extra. He did clean out the ducts after all.


 Yeah! That's right!

Now the biz has a duct cleaning division:whistling2:


----------

